# Some of my Balloon Tire Bikes



## joseywales (Jun 15, 2013)

Had to get to the back of the shed today, so I took a few pictures to share.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice bikes.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 15, 2013)

Some pretty nice bikes there!

Nick


----------



## traveler11 (Jun 15, 2013)

*nice bikes*

josey,        what is that bike in the last photo ?


----------



## RJWess (Jun 15, 2013)

traveler11 said:


> josey,        what is that bike in the last photo ?




Firestone Fleetwood Supreme very nice bike. Get that sucker out of the shed and into the house.


----------



## bike (Jun 15, 2013)

*dibbs on this !!!1*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=100443&d=1371331598

Nice bikes!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 16, 2013)

*!*

Sorry , nothing personal but if he is willing to sell this we might have a bidding war on this one . I have been trying to buy one for the last 6 months! There are probably more than a few cabers sick of me asking about there's!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry but this is another one of those thtat would probably cost more to complete than the project would be worth finished unless you've been stockpiling parts. The tank, guard, correct fenders, stem, and headlight are all pretty hard to come by. By the time you get done with paint, chrome, and having a seat restored (thank goodness not a tornado spring!) plus the misc parts to finish you have over $4k (conservative) by my estimates--if you do your own paint and not including the purchase price. While not common these do surface from time-to-time and you could save at least some money buying complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jun 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry but this is another one of those thtat would probably cost more to complete than the project would be worth finished unless you've been stockpiling parts. The tank, guard, correct fenders, stem, and headlight are all pretty hard to come by. By the time you get done with paint, chrome, and having a seat restored (thank goodness not a tornado spring!) plus the misc parts to finish you have over $4k (conservative) by my estimates--if you do your own paint and not including the purchase price. While not common these do surface from time-to-time and you could save at least some money buying complete. V/r Shawn




They make a outstanding rat rod in the meantime...


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 16, 2013)

*!*

You if all people know how much I want one of these RJ!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> You if all people know how much I want one of these RJ!




Like I said these become available from time-to-time and had I known this time last year you wanted one could've hooked you up. When they do come up don't hesitate and be ready to write a good size check. Bargain hunting here ain't gonna fly! I'll let you know if I hear of anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Jun 16, 2013)

Rat rod like this one is becoming. if offered enough money might part with this one.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 16, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> You if all people know how much I want one of these RJ!




I hope you get Nate’s bike so I can stop ignoring your pm’s.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 16, 2013)

*!*

In my defense I think I have only sent you two the last few weeks !


----------



## RJWess (Jun 16, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> In my defense I think I have only sent you two the last few weeks !




It was a joke…  Good luck with Nate...


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with just riding that Firestone Fleetwood as is. Don't have to worry about scratching it either. Throw some tires on it and go!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 16, 2013)

*!*

................


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 16, 2013)

*sS*



widpanic02 said:


> In my defense I think I have only sent you two the last few weeks !




So was I! ......


----------



## RJWess (Jun 16, 2013)

slick said:


> I agree with just riding that Firestone Fleetwood as is. Don't have to worry about scratching it either. Throw some tires on it and go!




I just got the chain and pedals this week and took it out on its maiden voyage in the neighborhood today.  Rides GREAT, just need to get the 2 speed hub hooked up and I am good for the summer


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2013)

RJWess said:


> I just got the chain and pedals this week and took it out on its maiden voyage in the neighborhood today.  Rides GREAT, just need to get the 2 speed hub hooked up and I am good for the summer
> 
> View attachment 100617View attachment 100618




Looking good RJ! I only own a few restored bikes and took my SS out for about 7 miles yesterday. I tend to get really nervous if people get too close though. I don't have near the pucker factor riding the original bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*That's how you do it  .....*



RJWess said:


> I just got the chain and pedals this week and took it out on its maiden voyage in the neighborhood today.  Rides GREAT, just need to get the 2 speed hub hooked up and I am good for the summer
> 
> View attachment 100617View attachment 100618




Great bicycle & just because it's incomplete & someone owns it ( in this case you ) .. it doesn't mean it needs to be fully decked out restored bicycle TODAY .. parts are hard to come by on the more unique bicycles in the hobby as we all know 

PATIENCE is the key & well money helps too when the patience pays off on a rare bicycle like yours .. with the rare bicycles like this .... the value is not going down on it either .. 

I would have done what you did to it ... why not enjoy it ... go through it & ride it as it sits more or less & you may just run across another key item for the bicycle .. I have bicycles that I am still looking to find the parts for too & if you get it together & ride it (1) you actually enjoy it a little & (2) who knows someone might see the bicycle & realize they have a part for it that you don't & offer it to you for the project ... 

keep it .. ride it .. enjoy it .. Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Amen Brother! I have a '51 Phantom that I was going to restore but didn't have all the parts so I made it my rat bike. I've had all the parts to return it to original including a forebrake set-up for the past two years now but like it so much the way it is that I just can't bring myself to restore it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice grouping!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess when we see a post in the WTB for Fleetwood parts we'll know if the bike changed hands! V/r Shawn


----------



## joseywales (Jun 20, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's interest in the Firestone bike, wanted to let everyone know that the bike is no longer available.


----------

